# Calling all Label Makers!!!



## masta

I tried to make labels for the new batches of hot sauce and I don't have the patiencenor the talent to design somethingdecent. 


















Since we have many talented label makers I am looking for anyone who is interested in designinga label for us to use. 


For the best original labels submitted that we select to use you will receive a Fine Vine Wines $25.00 Gift Certificate and a 3-pack of our sauces for your effort.


If interested please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Coaster

I can't help you Masta, I have neither the talent or the tools but I think this is a great opperuntity for some of our talented members. I know I'd be willing to pay $25 for some of the labels I'd like made.


----------



## bmorosco

what format do you need the label in Masta? Any size?


----------



## bmorosco

Oh yeah does the product have a name? Or do you want us to design a generic label ?


----------



## Joanie

You're on, Masta! Send or post the particulars! I'm up for the challenge! =)


----------



## bmorosco

h great Joans on it



.....Im gonna loose!!!!


----------



## Joanie

Nooooooo! Don't say that!!! Remember, bmorosco, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder! =)


----------



## masta

I made the main sauce which included many different types of hot peppers from the gardenand roasted red bell peppers as a base. Then I took the main sauce and divided it into thirds and flavored each one so we ended up 3 different hot sauces:


<LI>Habanero (very hot)</LI>
<LI>Garlic</LI>
<LI>Chipotle (smoked jalapeño)</LI>


My thought was to have a main design and then just change the name of the sauce for the different flavors. In the past I have used "Valley Brew Products" on the label but I am really open to any suggestions.
*Valley Brew Products* is not a real company but is in line with the *Valley Brew* name we put onsome of our wines, meads and beers.


The only design I have is one I had made a few years ago and really don't use it much. With the wine and beer glass on it it really won't work for hot sauce but might give some inspiration for you.








The only rule I have is to please keep it original and don't copy other's designs. 


The labels I plan to use are 2.75" square matte finish.


----------



## Waldo

Would these be of any interest to you Masta? Ant additional information could be added pretty easily


----------



## bmorosco

Geeeeez Waldo... Maybe we should call you "Johnny on the spot".....Thats Quick..


----------



## masta

Thanks for thelabels Waldo they look good.



I will wait until all the entries are infor the final decision.


----------



## Wade E

Your good Waldo, I stared and just could figure out where I wanted to go with it.


----------



## Waldo

bmorosco said:


> Geeeeez Waldo... Maybe we should call you "Johnny on the spot".....Thats Quick..




Ya gotta " Sit close, Think Fast, Design it Quick and Haul Ass"




I was late for supper and had to hurry bmorosco


----------



## bmorosco

Ok here we go...


----------



## rgecaprock

masta, 


Is there a deadline you are looking for? 


Ramona


----------



## usafcajun

Masta, 


Here are some I just threw together.....it's kinda late....more to come I guess.














oh yeah....they're 2.7" square.*Edited by: usafcajun *


----------



## Waldo

Another variation that conveys the ingrediants used to make the sauce


----------



## Wade E

I like them all. You guys are too good!


----------



## Joanie

I'm not looking! I'm not looking! I'm not looking!!! I don't want to see what other's have come up with until I get mine done. I have some ideas...I just hope I can pull them off!

I have to go to work and I can't access this fine site from there. If there's a time limit, so be it. I'll try and work on the labels today. (I sure hope my job doesn't get in the way!)


----------



## masta

To make sure everyone has time to submit their best designs I will make the final decision on 12/11/06.


I am sure it will be tough to choose the best one with what I have seen so far!


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!!!You guys are great with those labels...I am not even going to try.

Masta...do you want the names with the ñ's to have the ~ over them???
Press alt 164 at the same time for the accents....


----------



## kutya

I can't believe the creativity on this site. I am truely awe-struck... I can't wait to see what Joan produces....


----------



## masta

Thanks NW...


Another note on the labels is that I might ask for a modification if needed to the finalselections but will not be doing this for any labels as submitted now. I don't want you folks making a bunch of modifications along the way and then not getselected the winner.


Thanks and I just hope the sauce will be good enough for it packaging!


----------



## usafcajun

More......


----------



## Wade E

Nice Cajun.


----------



## Joanie

<div align="center"><div align="left">You guys sure know how to lay on the pressure!!!!!

<div align="left">
















Here's my entry. I went with neat and crisp. Masta, if the big "V's" had been on a different layer from the text, it would have been a whole lot easier! =)

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## masta

Wow...this is getting very interesting...excellent job gang!


Here is my efforts on one label but didn't like it after printing:


----------



## Wade E

All right, heres my best try at this.














*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E

OK this is weird. I have the other 2 but every time I post 1 of the
others it changes the previous post with it. I'm pasting from word as
these are not jpgs. Anyone got any ideas how to change to a jpg or why
it changes the previous post also.


----------



## Waldo

OK..One more idea !!!


----------



## Waldo

There is some really great talents on this forum folks...Maybe we should all join together and form an advertising agency


----------



## rgecaprock

It was fun to do!!!





Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock

Ok, It was fun and it can be re-done.....Ramona 


Didn't mean to put both on....how do you erase one???





*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta

......WOW!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

I'm seeing some really great label ideas here. I must express my opinion now after seeing Ramona's label- that has punch and marketability. It expresses liveliness and gets the idea of hot as being fun out there. Put a face on the Red pepper with it's tongue on fire and you have a winner in my book! Maybe you should post all the entries Masta and a Poll and have us all vote for our favorite.


----------



## rgecaprock

The other end is on fire, appleman.....hahaha


Thank you...Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## usafcajun

Simplistic.








And another one...... 





*Edited by: usafcajun *


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Waldo

More great labels ideas but I think I agree with appleman.Ramona has a winner there..GREAT job !!!!


----------



## Wade E

Yes, me too! She really went all out and blew us away.


----------



## Joanie

=)


----------



## Waldo

My latest attempt


----------



## sangwitch

sitting in a Rhode Island hotel room all week... might as well contribute my late night attempt!the 2.75 x 2.75 restriction is tough for me since I'm not as talented as some of these other label makers. Let me know if my vision is too "dark" since this is the tamest of the six or seven graphics I created.


----------



## sangwitch

WOW! There are some great labels on this thread. Waldo, I like your idea of starting a biz. : )
Joan, I need you to give me some lessons.


masta, here's another one I started. It's the same skull as the label I posted only I used a different flame technique behind it.


----------



## Wade E

Just another idea.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## sangwitch

that's beautiful wade


----------



## masta

sangwitch said:


> the 2.75 x 2.75 restriction is tough for me since I'm not as talented as some of these other label makers.




Yes the relatively small size of the label can certainly influence the final decision since I will be printing them all out together on a full page so I can see how they look in actual size and do a side by side comparison.


We are very impressed with the efforts so far!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Angell Wine




----------



## Wade E

Now thats cheating throwing in the American flag.


----------



## Wade E




----------



## rgecaprock

Wade,


That is funny!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Wade E




----------



## Angell Wine

wadewade said:


>


How did you get a good picture of George like that.


----------



## Wade E

First I drove all the way up to The Toy Store and then I held up a bottle of wine and told him it was ready to drink!


----------



## Wade E

I'm running out of ideas here!


----------



## pkcook

Here's one for ya:


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds like 'Today and Tomorrow' Hot sauce...the real 'Ring of Fire'....


----------



## Wade E

Ouch, that looks like it hurts!


----------



## Waldo

pkcook said:


> Here's one for ya:




ROFLMAO Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo

Ok...Here are some more of my ideas:


----------



## Wade E




----------



## bmorosco

God does mine suck after seeing the rest of these!


----------



## Fly boy

bmorosco said:


> God does mine suck after seeing the rest of these!




I can understand what you are saying. 


Where does everyone get the clip art?


The talent exhibited by these labels is amazing. Sure wished I had 5% of it!


----------



## jobe05

I concurr with the last 2 post, which is why I haven't posted on this thread. You all are the masters of label making, but I'll stick with the notion that it's what's inside the bottle that counts. *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Fly boy

I agree with that.


----------



## masta

Me too....as my reputation is ridingon what is inside!


----------



## Wade E

Too bad our labels probably arent as good as the gold thats inside those puppies.


----------



## Angell Wine

Last one:




My brain is now dead.


----------



## jobe05

Angell: I like that label, very nice. Can you (if you have the time) use Masta's logo (Valley Brew Logo) on the top, instead. 


I think that would be what masta is looking for, Brand Recognition is very important in marketing, and needless to say, expensive.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice Angell.


----------



## Angell Wine

jobe05 said:


> Angell: I like that label, very nice. Can you (if you have the time) use Masta's logo (Valley Brew Logo) on the top, instead.
> 
> 
> I think that would be what masta is looking for, Brand Recognition is very important in marketing, and needless to say, expensive.




I would but ain't got it figured out yet. When I copy the logo from the net I get a white background. Does anyone know how to get rid of that and blend the logo with the picture?*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Joanie

How's this?


----------



## Joanie

Angell, you need to either extract the logo or erase the background. I'm not finding either chore easy!


----------



## Wade E

I like it.


----------



## Angell Wine

what program are you using Joan ? *Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Joanie

Photoshop


----------



## Wade E

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Waldo

Still at it I am !!!!


----------



## Wade E

I hear ya Waldo, every once in awhile a gear in my haed sparks a little
light bulb but I think that light bulb now needs to be replaced.


----------



## Joanie

An update.


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Wade E

Learning alot with this photo software.


----------



## Joanie

What software are you using, Wade?


----------



## Joanie

An upgrade...


----------



## Wade E

Microsoft Picture It Premium, Adobe Photoshop, and Paint. Which ever
seems to do what I'm working on better. The only thing I need to know
is how to cut out just one item out of the whole picture that I'm
working with. Do you know how to do that? That would make life so much
easier.


----------



## Joanie

Of those three I've only used Photoshop but I'd be happy to tell you how to do it there. What version of Photoshop are you using? There are several ways of doing it but some ways are only available in later versons. Is there something in particular you're trying to cut out? PM me your picture and I will see if I can "show" you without being able to actually show you. =)


----------



## Wade E

It is the cheesy Album starter Edition3.0 viewer. Never realized until
now thats what it was until you asked. No wonder I do not really use
that. I guess after Christmas I'll get a good version of software. Can
you recommend a good Photo editing software as I'm getting interested
in this stuff now. I've mainly been using the Microsoft Premium. 


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Joanie

I've only ever used Photoshop. It's an amazing program. The CS2 version has more bells and whistles than should be legal! If I learn 1/4 of what it can do, I will have acomplished a lot! It surely is the Rolls Royce of photo editing programs.

I am also sure they are other programs that will do all you want and then some. Unfortunately I don't know them! If you find yourself the owner of Photoshop (Santa's coming!!!), I'll be happy to do what I can to get you up and running. Just give me a whistle!


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PolishWineP

It's time to chime in here. You label makers are amazing!



Some of us are good at labels and others, well, some of us just aren't. Bert and I fit in that 2nd group. We have about 3 different labels that we keep using over and over with slight modifications. 
To all of you who submitted labels here, I am impressed and quite jealous of your talents. Some of the labels, just by looking at them, made me fear the next morning!



Great job, all of you!


----------



## rgecaprock

Ok, I'm really bored tonight so had to get busy with something...so here is another one, masta.


----------



## Wade E

Sweet Golly thats awesome!


----------



## Angell Wine

I got bored so here's one more. I've been on an old west kick here lately:


----------



## rgecaprock

Angell,


I like your western theme..

....BTWhow do you post the pictures smaller, like yours is. I guess I'm just not getting it.
<DIV =sbsmilie id=sbsmilie_26 unable="true">



Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine

I really don't know. I think it is the program that I use. It's Print shop Professional Labels. The format or size that I use is the size of a name badge. 2" x 3". I think that's got something to do with it.


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> Angell,
> 
> I like your western theme..
> 
> ....BTW how do you post the pictures smaller, like yours is.  I guess I'm just not getting it.
> &lt;DIV =sbsmilie id=sbsmilie_26 unable="true"&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona



Ramona....if you use the resizing tool that Masta Posted

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

.....Then click on the smallest offering...that works too...


----------



## Wade E

Set your size for hand held device like PDA.


----------



## usafcajun

I create the image with the canvas set to the dimensions that Masta was looking for. When posted don't need to resize it any.


----------



## masta

Looking at my busy schedule and Xmas closing in fast I need to change the final date for entries to Sunday 12/3/06. This will give me extra time to make the very difficult decision as to the winner and get some bottles labeled and shipped out in time for the holiday.
The creativity has been exceptional and I know it will be tough to pick the best one. Thanks to all who have entered!


----------



## scotty

I'm getting educated again. 
I never bought a laser printer because i only use my printers for documents such as electrical schematics and instructions of one type or another.
The last couple of labels we made were for the gang at the Harley shop and the eye doctors office so I wasn't too critical about quality and definition.


I have a friend called DUKE. I have no idea what his real name is. He is the 75 year old gent that I am making a sweet concord for.


Here is the label
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=dukewinelabel.jpg


I just realized why those beautiful labels that have been posted in this thread are so clear and well defined.
In the flesh the label is acceptable but other than the layout that i owe to my lady, i would like to see something finer.
Will you folks give me some pointers and is the printer definitely the first. I did this on on a lexmarx1150- i also have a H1120c that i seldom use.




*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## grapeman

I'm a little slow getting my labels out but here is the first attempt. 













or














*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Angell Wine

Now I'm Coping off other people ideas.


----------



## Wade E

Now that one is awesome.


----------



## Angell Wine

I ran out of Thai Dragon sauce about two weeks ago. I didn't think much about until4 days ago when we had pizza. Tonight I had a carving for it so here's another label.


----------



## bmorosco

very cool!! or HOT rather!!


----------



## Wade E

I like this one better!


----------



## Joanie

Masta, I'm glad you moved up the deadline. I'm about tapped out! =)


----------



## sangwitch

I like that Joan. It's a play on the salsa commercial huh? 


I like the dragon ones too... and the volcano... and the cartoony peppers... etc. 


i was sorry to see the deadline move, but it's all good... i work better under pressure!


----------



## Wade E

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E




----------



## sangwitch

wadewade said:


>




i really like this one wade!


----------



## Wade E

Thats it, I quit!


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Joanie

Wade, I like this label! I tidied it up a bit.


----------



## Joanie

Do I want to know what the solid black thing is coming out of the back of this guy's head?


----------



## bmorosco

*Thank god it was not coming out of the front!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## sangwitch




----------



## PolishWineP

scotty said:


> I have a friend called DUKE. I have no idea what his real name is. He is the 75 year old gent that I am making a sweet concord for.


That's a fun label! The personalization is what makes it special.


----------



## Joanie

bmorosco said:


> *Thank god it was not coming out of the front!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *</font>



That's what _*I'm*_ thinkin'!


----------



## Wade E

Thank you for cleaning it up Joan. It didnt look like that in my
program but I guess when it posted which is much bigger it brought out
some ugliness I just did not see. As for the thing in the back, I leave
it up to everyones imagination.


----------



## Joanie

You are most welcome! I hope I didn't offend by removing the garble. It's a very cool label!


----------



## Wade E

By all means do so. I do not either have the know how and or the right program to do this.


----------



## Wade E

I guess I still have an idea or 2 and just a little more time.


----------



## sangwitch

Masta, is the deadline tonight or tomorrow? midnight?


----------



## Joanie

Ok, I'm officially out of ideas! =) This has been great fun, Masta. Thank you for the challenge! It's nice to stretch and grow.


*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## masta

The deadline is midnight tomorrow the 3rd so you still have time to design the winner.


----------



## Wade E




----------



## sangwitch

Here are my official entries. They're all 2.75 x 2.75 and can be changed up, mixed and matched, etc. 





























by mix and match I mean you can chose the background from one, font from another, graphic, etc. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Wade E

Very nice Sangwitch. I like the top and bottom right the best.


----------



## Joanie

They're great, Sang! I'm glad you decided to finish them! Nice work! =)


----------



## Angell Wine

Well there goes my chances. I like the bottom right.


----------



## masta

Damn Sang.....Very well done!!!!!






This is going to tough to decide since you guys have really blown me away with your label talents!!!


----------



## sangwitch

Awww shucks y'all.






thanks for the compliments. It was fun to do! Now I need to get back to my wine labels.


----------



## masta

Congratulations to sangwitch as he is the winner of the VB Hot Sauce label contest!!!






The entries he submitted yesterday clinched it and I would like to say thanks to all who entered and hope it was fun.


----------



## Pepere

Bravo Sang!!






Sure wish I hadn't been so busy on my last bit of travel I'd have loved to give 'er a try. Then again, doubt I could have competed with "Sang". Great job!!


----------



## rgecaprock

Sang,


Fantastic job on the labels....Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






 Ramona


----------



## sangwitch

Thanks! It's my fifteen minutes of fame.


----------



## PolishWineP

Congratulations!



Nice job! And I've enjoyed seeing all the work done by everyone.


----------



## Joanie

Go Sang!!!! Tolja! =))))) 

Congrats!


----------



## Angell Wine

Way to go sang.



if you don't like the hot sauce just send it to me.


----------



## Wade E

Nice job Sang. Nothing like saving the best for last.


----------



## Waldo

Congratulations Sang.........GREAT LABELS !!!!


----------



## usafcajun

Congrats Sang


----------



## masta

Printed labels and added black shrinks:


----------



## Wade E

Very nice Masta and Sang.


----------



## Joanie

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

Very, verycool,,,,,I mean HOT,



sang and masta!!!! 






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta

I really would to get some glossy paper since you lose some of of the colors with the matte finish I have now.


----------



## Angell Wine

???? What do you use to fill those small bottles with ???? Just curious.


----------



## jobe05

Angell Wine said:


> ???? What do you use to fill those small bottles with ???? Just curious.




HOT SAUCE!!!!


----------



## Wade E

And gloves, and eye protection and have a fire extinquisher with that Habanero sauce.


----------



## masta

Angell Wine said:


> ???? What do you use to fill those small bottles with ???? Just curious.




My S/S brewpot has a valve I installed near the bottom and I fill the bottles directly from that. The toughest part is holding onto the bottle with a heavy leather glove on since it is very hot with boiling sauce added to it.


You can see the valve in this picture:


----------



## grapeman

The labels, bottles and sauce make a great looking package.


































































Online Labels has many selection of paper label stock
http://www.onlinelabels.com/ol225.htm#chart


----------



## sangwitch

Oh wow... those look great. I can't wait to try the sauce!
thanks for the kudos everyone


----------



## Joanie

Hey Masta...when you make all that, are your sinuses really clear?


----------



## sangwitch

Possible start of a label for the next batch?


----------



## Harry

Now this would be a good start for a HOT SAUCE LABEL ROFLMAO


that is too funny


Harry


----------



## usafcajun

Big thanks Masta......got the box today! I guess I'll have to cook tomorrow night so I can try some out. My wife liked the idea of the garlic one.


----------



## masta

Sangwitch,


The labels on the hot sauce have received great reviews from everyone who sees them....thanks again for the awesome job!!


----------



## sangwitch

Fantastic! I was just looking for this post myself to tell you what a hit the hot sauce has been. I broke it out during a Christmas get together last night and there were a lot of pepper-eating fools there. The garlic sauce is completely finishednow and received the most compliments. The others were a hit as well, but the guys went_crazy_ over the garlic. 


And you're quite welcome. I had a lot of fun making the labels and actually learned a lot doing them. Thank _you_ for the winnings! *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## masta

Thanks for the feedback and the wife and I agree on the garlic sauce as being the best selection with the most versatility for many different foods.


----------

